# heat press repair Dallas/Ft Worthj



## Dog Lady (Mar 28, 2016)

I live just outside Denton Texas. I have a cheap swivel arm heat press that will not heat. I need it repaired ASAP. Does anyone know of someone that works on these machines in the Dallas/ Ft Worth area?


----------

